# Do you want kids?



## Twisterheart (Apr 14, 2016)

Do you want kids one day?
 I don't. I don't really like children and I'm not patient at all.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes! I love taking care of them.  

I had a dream where 2 of my children asked me for the 'Playstation 15'.. lol I'd be happy to have 2 kids in real life also.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 14, 2016)

No. I don't like kids.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

i despise children, good thing i was diagnosed as infertile ;}


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

Of course, I love kids. 

I don't want no more than 3 though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 14, 2016)

I would like to someday.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> i despise children, good thing i was diagnosed as infertile ;}



I'm actually slightly jealous? Haha. I know some people are infertile and actually do want children but never in my life am I planning on giving birth. It's disgusting and the opposite of beautiful. Plus I just don't like kids so....


----------



## Locket (Apr 14, 2016)

Depends on how my lil brother/ sister does after birth

I'd adopt though!


----------



## Bowie (Apr 14, 2016)

Doubt it.


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2016)

no way in hell


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 14, 2016)

Kids nowadays suck but idk maybe


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 14, 2016)

why have kids when i can have pets


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> why have kids when i can have pets



why have pets when you can have plants


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> why have pets when you can have plants



plants won't play with me tho


----------



## jiny (Apr 14, 2016)

i guess so.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> plants won't play with me tho



they have their own way of expressing their love for you, like growing beautiful flowers


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't think I will ever want kids. Especially since I'll have to be the one to birth them. NO THANKS. 
I'll be 22 this year and having kids still sounds as awful as it did when I was 15.


----------



## boujee (Apr 14, 2016)

I want to adopt a baby and show them affection that my family hardly showed me.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I want to adopt a baby and show them affection that my family hardly showed me.



ooohhhh, edgy!!, careful not to cut yourself on that sharp edge!!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 14, 2016)

Not if they're anything like me lmao


----------



## boujee (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> ooohhhh, edgy!!, careful not to cut yourself on that sharp edge!!









I honestly don't think you know the definition of edgy but please do try again.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, I'd like kids.  I don't have any patience, but I'm hoping if I have them I'll learn to have patience.
I'd like to wait until I'm in my mid-twenties to mid-thirties before I even think about having any kids though.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I honestly don't think you know the definition of edgy but please do try again.



thats the point, my sweet baby spider ;}


----------



## boujee (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> thats the point, my sweet baby spider ;}



how many L's are you going to take for the day?


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> how many L's are you going to take for the day?



many L's ;}}}, alos y u change avatar :''''{


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 14, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> thats the point, my sweet baby spider ;}



you're kinda confusing af tbh.... sorrynotsorry

^ _that's_ what being edgy is

anyways y'all should take it to the Basement or your PMs/VMs so another thread doesn't get locked


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

I'd love to have kids, 2, probably adopt them


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe one day, wouldn't want them anytime soon without a stable job and stable mind.


----------



## kassie (Apr 14, 2016)

yep! though tbh i'm hoping for all boys.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 14, 2016)

I have one.  Having birthed one, I'm ok with just having one and never any more, lol.  It's much more work than I ever imagined, fun, draining, but it's also more awesome than I thought it would be.  (I don't need to have more, though.)


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 14, 2016)

Absolutely not. The day you have kids is the day your old life ends. I'm not ready to sacrifice that for anything.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2016)

Not interested.


----------



## Cass123 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not really sure. I love other people's kids though. I spoil my nephew and best friend's boys.


----------



## wassop (Apr 14, 2016)

nooooo nooooo nonoonooooooon onooooooo oooooooooooooo nooon


----------



## milkyi (Apr 14, 2016)

No. Maybe if I find the right person I'll have one kid with them. I really don't like kids though, so yea.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 14, 2016)

I DO NOT want to have my own, but I wouldn't mind adopting. And I'd adopt slightly older kids, the ones nobody really wants, so they can be loved.


----------



## Yuni (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah, me and my boyfriend want children. I'd like to just have two kids, but my boyfriend wants a thousand lol

At most, four. 

He grew up with four siblings, one older sister and three younger ones so that might be why he likes kids too much. 

Although it will depend on my health.


----------



## toddishott (Apr 14, 2016)

I want kids and so does my boyfriend. He wants one and I want 2-3 since I grew up with 2 younger brothers and I dont want a single child.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow, I was genuinely surprised by this thread. Although, with a fanbase comprised mostly of teen girls, I probably shouldn't be.

I definitely want children. Raising children is such a divine and blessed privilege, even if it just seems like a ton of unnecessary work. I can only imagine how special it is to see your little boy/girl growing up, look into their eyes and realize that you _made_ them. To look at them and see yourself.

That being said, I'm a guy. If my girlfriend/fiancee doesn't want children when we're married, or only wants one or two, I respect her decision, and I certainly won't break up with her over it. She has to do all the work, after all.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 14, 2016)

No kids just eat your money and scream
I want kids


----------



## N a t (Apr 14, 2016)

No more than two, maybe just one, but if I get two I want one of each. A boy and a girl for sure


----------



## Aloha (Apr 14, 2016)

Hm,in the future.But I want to travel and see the world first.I want many sons~


----------



## Byngo (Apr 14, 2016)

nope nope nope I can't stand children


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 14, 2016)

In the far future, maybe.


----------



## Minties (Apr 14, 2016)

They're all mistakes, children! Filthy, nasty things. Glad I never was one.

The answer to that is probably not, but most likely definitely not. The thought of having some screaming barf machine hindering my ability to explore the world and have a fun life does not sound appealing at all. Travelling when you have kids? Lol good luck. Besides, pets do the job much better and all you have to do is scoop their poo.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 14, 2016)

This is what I strongly recommend: Get married, have fun for a few years, THEN have children. Don't let children prevent your dreams from coming true, but don't let your dreams prevent you from having children.


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 14, 2016)

Some of these answers are really sad & overdramatic. I'm sure 90% of the people saying bad things about kids will end up having them. My son is coming in June and I couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 14, 2016)

mayor-brooke said:


> Some of these answers are really sad & overdramatic. I'm sure 90% of the people saying bad things about kids will end up having them. My son is coming in June and I couldn't be more excited!



Aww, that's really sweet! congratulations 

Yeah, this thread is getting me depressed tbh, I should just stop reading. These people don't sound like they know what being a parent is like. I'm not one, but I can only imagine that there has to be more to it than just painfully expelling a "screaming barf machine" that sucks the money out of your pockets, like people make it sound like.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't not want kids, but I feel like that's a completely yes or nothing kind of deal. I'll settle for one very spoiled cat.


----------



## riummi (Apr 14, 2016)

Yea I kinda do - probably just one though...


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 14, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Aww, that's really sweet! congratulations
> 
> Yeah, this thread is getting me depressed tbh, I should just stop reading. These people don't sound like they know what being a parent is like. I'm not one, but I can only imagine that there has to be more to it than just painfully expelling a "screaming barf machine" that sucks the money out of your pockets, like people make it sound like.



They may not understand what being on is like, but do we really understand anything without actually experiencing it? 

I don't want to be a parent because I deal with my nieces and they're too much to handle as a family member, let alone imagine they're my children? It's too much. In my case, I don't want children because I have too much wrong with me that it'd be cruel to pass it on to another human. Also, twins run in my family, and me being a twin myself puts me at a risk of having twins (maybe?) so no thanks. In this day and age kids are just an expense and a burden for some. (For lack of better words) so I can't imagine what it'll be like in the future. To have kids or not is really a "to each their own" decision.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 14, 2016)

Hermione Granger said:


> They may not understand what being on is like, but do we really understand anything without actually experiencing it?
> 
> I don't want to be a parent because I deal with my nieces and they're too much to handle as a family member, let alone imagine they're my children? It's too much. In my case, I don't want children because I have too much wrong with me that it'd be cruel to pass it on to another human. Also, twins run in my family, and me being a twin myself puts me at a risk of having twins (maybe?) so no thanks. In this day and age kids are just an expense and a burden for some. (For lack of better words) so I can't imagine what it'll be like in the future. To have kids or not is really a "to each their own" decision.



I understand, and I can respect all of your decisions. but to see people saying that children are a waste of time and money makes me genuinely sad.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 14, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I understand, and I can respect all of your decisions. but to see people saying that children are a waste of time and money makes me genuinely sad.



Yeah, some wordings need room for improvement.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 14, 2016)

No thank you


----------



## Minties (Apr 14, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Aww, that's really sweet! congratulations
> 
> Yeah, this thread is getting me depressed tbh, I should just stop reading. These people don't sound like they know what being a parent is like. I'm not one, but I can only imagine that there has to be more to it than just painfully expelling a "screaming barf machine" that sucks the money out of your pockets, like people make it sound like.



Orrrr people could be entitled to their choices? lol. I'm almost 26 so clearly I'm mature enough to decide that I don't want children. I don't see the value in having one simply because _I FEEL_ that they are more hassle than they're worth _to me_. I prefer pets to kids. Wow personal choice what is that?

If other people's opinions on kids make you depressed, then you're gonna have a bad time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> I understand, and I can respect all of your decisions. but to see people saying that children are a waste of time and money makes me genuinely sad.



then YOU have kids and be happy with that. Don't push your want to reproduce on others because they don't view children as angels or want to have them.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 15, 2016)

Minties said:


> Orrrr people could be entitled to their choices? lol. I'm almost 26 so clearly I'm mature enough to decide that I don't want children. I don't see the value in having one simply because _I FEEL_ that they are more hassle than they're worth _to me_. I prefer pets to kids. Wow personal choice what is that?
> 
> If other people's opinions on kids make you depressed, then you're gonna have a bad time.
> 
> ...



*completely and utterly misses the point of everything I said*

Listen. I respect that you don't want to have kids. I respect everyone here's decision. I'm not "pushing my want to reproduce" on others. But children ARE people, albiet small people who can't defend themselves. I'm pretty sure you would not appreciate being called a "screaming barf machine." that was the only point I was trying to make.


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

No way they might end up being some fool of a teenager on the internet trying to put down people who don't like or want kids when it's literally none of their business


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> No way they might end up being some fool of a teenager on the internet trying to put down people who don't like or want kids when it's literally none of their business



._. *another person failing to understand what I'm saying*


----------



## Brad (Apr 15, 2016)

It's probably because I'm so young, but (at least right now) having kids and being "settled", even if it's in a comfortable situation sounds like one of the worst possible outcomes for me.

Now, I don't necessarily dislike kids but being stuck somewhere with something for so long sounds terrible.

Maybe someday though. After a bit of growing up.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyhow, *for people who somehow don't understand me still:* I don't give a crap whether you want children or not, that's none of my business. But calling them names and demeaning them isn't very nice, to say the least. please be careful with your wording. that is all.


----------



## seliph (Apr 15, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> ._. *another person failing to understand what I'm saying*



I didn't mention a name, sweaty 

Though since you're here I think it's kind of funny that you've used "How would you like it if x" when you previously made a degrading generalization about teenage girls:



Aronthaer said:


> Although, with a fanbase comprised mostly of teen girls, I probably shouldn't be..


----------



## Minties (Apr 15, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> *completely and utterly misses the point of everything I said*
> 
> Listen. I respect that you don't want to have kids. I respect everyone here's decision. I'm not "pushing my want to reproduce" on others. But children ARE people, albiet small people who can't defend themselves. I'm pretty sure you would not appreciate being called a "screaming barf machine." that was the only point I was trying to make.



Oh I got your point. I probably WAS a screaming barf machine, just one that my parents wanted to sacrifice their freedom and money for. I have no problem with being called that because that's what babies do?? They scream, cry, poop on themselves, barf everywhere, never have a good sleep schedule, cost a lot and inhibit where you can go and when. I just don't want children because firstly we're already intensely over populated as it as thanks to the baby boomers and ideas that male children are superior in foreign countries. Secondly, just no. Travel and living comfortably sounds too tempting.


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> I didn't mention a name, sweaty
> 
> Though since you're here I think it's kind of funny that you've used "How would you like it if x" when you previously made a degrading generalization about teenage girls:



That wasn't meant to be degrading. That's the point in a woman's life where they start actually thinking about these sort of things thoroughly, and many women are uncomfortable with the concept at first. Did you honestly feel shocked and offended by that, or are you just looking for places to land some low blows?


----------



## riummi (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh my god seriously? 

Anyways, I would definetly not mind having a pair of dogs instead of children off
We'll see when I'm older


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 15, 2016)

Anyhow, I have a long day ahead of me tomorrow, I'm going to bed. I'm sorry if any of you felt personally attacked by what I said, although somehow I doubt it (seeing how it wasn't supposed to judge any of your life decisions in the slightest.) To be honest, a free life of travel would be kinda neat, and I do understand why you wouldn't want to have children (and a lot of you have very legitimate reasons.) I simply shared my opinion, you don't all have to be salty about it  Sorry about all this, I don't want to make enemies out of any of you.

Also, finishing thought: I love how all of you keep acting like I'm trying to force you to make babies when not only is that gross and completely irrelevant to my point, it makes 0 sense for me to even care.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 15, 2016)

Too lazy to quote, but I don't want kids for several reasons. The first and most important reason is that I just don't like kids. They get on my nerves, they require a lot of attention, and I just can't deal with that. Even when I was a child, I didn't like babies. I didn't even like baby dolls. Sure, I had some, but I was never really interested in them. I just don't think it would be right of me to bring a child into this world that isn't wanted. It would be cruel of me to do. People say it's different when it's your own, but I just don't have that instinct. I've never had it and I never will have it. 

And I have been around babies before, so I know how tough the job is. Last year a friend and her baby came to live with us for three weeks. It was exhausting, and I couldn't stand putting up with that all the time. Babies need to be watched constantly. They're very needy, and they can be gross sometimes, especially when they start teething and they drool and barf nonstop. I can't handle messes. I can't even handle it when my cats throw up. So yeah, that's why I don't want kids.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 15, 2016)

No, I don't


----------



## SockHead (Apr 15, 2016)

yes i want little sockhead spawns


----------



## Stil (Apr 15, 2016)

Not planning on having kids. Don't know if I will ever want to :/ maybe one day far down the road.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 15, 2016)

Minties said:


> Oh I got your point. I probably WAS a screaming barf machine, just one that my parents wanted to sacrifice their freedom and money for. I have no problem with being called that because that's what babies do?? They scream, cry, poop on themselves, barf everywhere, never have a good sleep schedule, cost a lot and inhibit where you can go and when. I just don't want children because firstly we're already intensely over populated as it as thanks to the baby boomers and ideas that male children are superior in foreign countries. Secondly, just no. Travel and living comfortably sounds too tempting.



Minties the old cat lady 
don't hurt me


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 15, 2016)

Yep! I think they're adorable and wonderful so I'd love to have them someday (even though I'm not really experienced in taking care of them being one of the youngest in my family...) 

I do think that, if someone doesn't want kids or hates them, then it's better to not pressure them to have one. Having children is a HUGE responsibility, one that you're stuck with your whole life. That decision should be left to each person alone, and not others (who won't be responsible for the child in the first place)


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm only sixteen, so I may change my mind in the future, but as of right now the thought of being tied down like that and devoting my life to looking after another person, let alone a child, just depresses me.  Even when I was a little kid I didn't like babies that much, and I did tend to feel uncomfortable around other kids who were younger than me.  My friend keeps telling me that it'll be different when I have my own child, and maybe it will, but I just don't want my own child.  I have no maternal instinct, and I just find kids annoying.  Like I said, maybe I'll change my mind in the future, but personally I don't think I will.


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 15, 2016)

no. i can barely take care of myself, i wouldn't be able to take care of somebody else. i wouldn't be a good parent either, i'm not good at sstuff like that and my kid would probably get messed because of me.


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 15, 2016)

definitely! i love most kids (but not my sisters though tbh. i guess it's they way that they were raised differently than me and they're so much more dependant then i was at those ages and even though one of them is 9 she still talks like a 3 year old for no reason) and having my own would be great. no natural birth though. i would not be able to handle that lol. also no more than 2 kids


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

Minties said:


> They're all mistakes, children! Filthy, nasty things. Glad I never was one.
> 
> The answer to that is probably not, but most likely definitely not. The thought of having some screaming barf machine hindering my ability to explore the world and have a fun life does not sound appealing at all. Travelling when you have kids? Lol good luck. Besides, pets do the job much better and all you have to do is scoop their poo.



I read that in Miss Trunchbulls voice!

As a mermaid I don't plan on laying any eggs. I don't need a dozen mini versions of me swimming around and acting crazy and stuff.


----------



## Hai (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not 100% sure but I think I'd like to have kids at some point. Definitely not in the next five years or so though (I'm 18 now). Although I don't like the idea of giving birth all that much tbh. Seems kinda scary. I wouldn't mind adopting though. Depending on whether I have a male or female partner then, I'll might have to anyways.
Focusing on my career and having a partner and lots of pets would be nice too though. I don't know if I'd have that much time for children if I actually become a lawyer/judge. Wouldn't want to neglect them. 
I guess I'll see when the time comes and keep my options open ^^


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 15, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> Anyhow, *for people who somehow don't understand me still:* I don't give a crap whether you want children or not, that's none of my business. But calling them names and demeaning them isn't very nice, to say the least. please be careful with your wording. that is all.



A few days ago, I saw a 13 year old girl ask for gum for a 12 year old. This was the convo.


Girl: hey could I have some gum?

Boy: **** no

Girl: Please?

Boy: Fine if it makes you shut up (gives girl gum)

Girl: thanks

Boy: (walks away with his middle fingers up at the girl)


It was that moment that I realized kids are little ****s


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 15, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> A few days ago, I saw a 13 year old girl ask for gum for a 12 year old. This was the convo.
> 
> 
> Girl: hey could I have some gum?
> ...



That kid deserves it at least. what a jerk.


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 15, 2016)

Well, I know what it's like to have a family that doesn't really care about you. 

My older siblings don't live nearby and never visit, though I do talk to them sometimes on facebook. 

My parents are divorced. I felt like mom didn't really care about me, I was living with her since we came to Finland, (and my dad was still in America at the time cause' of reasons), but I was depressed and I know that is ungrateful of me, but I was only 11 at the time...Anyways, the social workers decided to take me and my little brother away from home for reasons I won't mention here...

I'm 14 now and currently living in a 'lastenkoti' which, directly translated from Finnish to English would be a 'children's home'. 
It's basically like an orphanage (but not for orphans, it's for kids with troubled families).

My little brother was kind of adopted, (he lives in a perhekoti) but I see him once a month and he always seems really bitter about everything, he calls me a lot and tells me that he hates the place he lives in and that he'd rather live in the same place as me. 

My dad also visits and I visit him sometimes. And rarely, I see my mom too, she seems to be doing better, so I think she might've just been stressed taking care of me and my brother, but she hardly calls me, so I think she's happier without us in her life.

Anyways, sorry for saying all this, but my point was that if I'm ever lucky enough to have a stable relationship and enough money, I might adopt a kid one day, I just definitely don't want them to have to go through what I am going through.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I read that in Miss Trunchbulls voice!
> 
> As a mermaid I don't plan on laying any eggs. I don't need a dozen mini versions of me swimming around and acting crazy and stuff.


Stop.
And yes I do my kids will learn to slay like I did.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 15, 2016)

no. and if I did I would adopt. there's some great, ready to be loved kids out there.
I cannot stand toddlers or babies. just.. No.


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 15, 2016)

Nah, I don't wanna pass down my disgusting genes on some poor kid. Plus I'm ace and I don't wanna diddle. I will consider getting adopting an older kid around 10 or 12 so I can give them love and I won't be alone, ether that or a house full of dogs and puppies will be fine.


----------



## Minties (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I read that in Miss Trunchbulls voice!
> 
> As a mermaid I don't plan on laying any eggs. I don't need a dozen mini versions of me swimming around and acting crazy and stuff.



Finally someone realised the quote!


----------



## mogyay (Apr 15, 2016)

i've never really wanted children but i thought that at 14/15 that was pretty normal and that i'd change my mind when i was older. i'm 23 now and i still don't want them but i don't think i'd rule it out either


----------



## kayleee (Apr 15, 2016)

Absolutely not. I'm too self-centered to have something completely dependent on me tbh. I wouldn't be able to handle it


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 15, 2016)

Not at all. Kids are annoying imo


----------



## tae (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> As a mermaid I don't plan on laying any eggs. I don't need a dozen mini versions of me swimming around and acting crazy and stuff.



what


----------



## Isabella (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I read that in Miss Trunchbulls voice!
> 
> As a mermaid I don't plan on laying any eggs. I don't need a dozen mini versions of me swimming around and acting crazy and stuff.



........what

nah i dont want kids just birds and puppies


----------



## sej (Apr 15, 2016)

Definitely!


----------



## focus (Apr 15, 2016)

yeah i do! i also really want twins.
i dont really mind children being noisy because after all kids will be kids


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 15, 2016)

Not sure. I want to focus on living my life first. If I ever found a partner who wanted kids and we could see ourselves living happily as a family in the future, then maybe. I mostly want to travel a lot for my job to big cities and see the world so I'm not sure how feasible that would be if I also had a child. :\


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 15, 2016)

yes I do! hopefully I'll have 5 kids one day... yes 5! and I hope to be a grandmother with like 20+ grandkids lol

it's so special  that we have the ability to create another person, it's such a precious gift and I know my kids will be beautiful & AMAZING


----------



## Tenealtaylor (Apr 15, 2016)

Someday.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 15, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> yes I do! hopefully I'll have 5 kids one day... yes 5! and I hope to be a grandmother with like 20+ grandkids lol
> 
> it's so special  that we have the ability to create another person, it's such a precious gift and I know my kids will be beautiful & AMAZING



You sound so cute and confident and I hope this dream becomes a reality for you


----------



## teto (Apr 15, 2016)

i'm surprised at how many people DON'T want children??


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 15, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i'm surprised at how many people DON'T want children??



How comes you're so surprised?

Before there was more of an expectation on men and women getting married and having children. It was easier back then, you didn't need to go to university and get a degree to get a good job and earn a lot of money and to be able to buy a house. Nowadays people spend more of their time studying and focusing more on their careers and being able to earn money/get a house, so by the time they've finally settled down, they're much older. So I guess there's less of a desire to have children? Especially because having kids cost a lot of money. Plus there's a lot more freedom in the world to travel and stuff now so I guess people are focusing more on themselves. I guess, bleh, I studied about population and stuff in Geography before but my memory's a little rusty. It doesn't surprise me so much. My mum says she "would love to have grandkids in the future", but it's just not really something I want to properly consider until I'm 30. x3 I wanna live my own life first, and that's a similar attitude most young people have nowadays.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

This thread wouldn't be complete without this. This has to happen.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah, but I don't know when.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 15, 2016)

Right now, no. When I was younger it was definitely no. But I'm open to it I guess. I'll have them if my hubby and I decide we want to, but I'm not counting on that happening.

Love kids, but I have too much fun being an adult kid myself.


----------



## meowlerrz (Apr 15, 2016)

Not right now, I can't see myself being a parent


----------



## FleuraBelle (Apr 15, 2016)

Well no, not at all. But who knows, maybe when I'm 20 I'll feel differently? o_o


----------



## radical6 (Apr 15, 2016)

ive always wanted kids. adoption preferred, im scared to give birth.


----------



## Tensu (Apr 15, 2016)

I'd love to have kids. But I'm a guy so... uh... I don't have to worry about the stuff you do.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 15, 2016)

I want a kid more than I want a partner to share it with.  However, not right now. I don't want that expense.


----------



## okaimii (Apr 15, 2016)

Kids are cute and all but I don't think I would have the patience for them. But who knows?


----------



## vel (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm absolutely terrified of birth. I heard the hole could rip open, and they'd have to stitch it together? Oh lord hold me, I'm scared of needles in my skin, how scared will I be if it also goes through my no-no square? Also, I generally hate children, but that said I will not be a butt to them. I'm hoping to adopt, although I've heard family drama is created with doing so. But hopefully I'll figure myself out by the time I have a partner, and I hope we'll chose together.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 15, 2016)

nahh. If I did, I'd adopt


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 16, 2016)

I would like to have a kid or two. I've always been good with kids, so I don't think raising them would be an issue. But most guys don't like that I look at pregnancy in such a scientific way. When we get to the point in our relationship where we discuss future goals and plans, I tell them that I don't want to be pregnant. My genetics are crap, and shouldn't be passed on. My sister and brother won the genetic lottery, but cannot reproduce. I'm the only one with a somewhat work reproduction system, but I inherited many problems that I would never want my kid to suffer through. I would rather adopt, or use the "third parent" method. But the guys I've gone out with can only focus on having "their own" kid.

If I settle down with someone more open to new parenting options, I will probably adopt or mess with genetic options in order to have children. I would prefer to adopt, though. Why go out of our way to produce a custom-made child when we could adopt an already existing child in need of a loving family?

- - - Post Merge - - -



panicstatiion said:


> I'm absolutely terrified of birth. I heard the hole could rip open, and they'd have to stitch it together? Oh lord hold me, I'm scared of needles in my skin, how scared will I be if it also goes through my no-no square? Also, I generally hate children, but that said I will not be a butt to them. I'm hoping to adopt, although I've heard family drama is created with doing so. But hopefully I'll figure myself out by the time I have a partner, and I hope we'll chose together.



From what I understand, ripping to the point of needing stitches is uncommon. I was born a month late, and very large, yet my mother didn't rip at all. But fears are understandable. I have no intention of ever becoming pregnant. I'm a baby when it comes to pain or being uncomfortable XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

I used to really hate children (and even still I can't tolerate bratty ones who weren't raised right) but once I turned like 20 or something I started having hard core baby feels. Like I would see a cute guy being a good dad and my ovaries would freak the crap out. Ever since then I've slowly wanted them more and more and the more I see my boyfriend play with kids I can't really help it. I know he's going to be an amazing fathers and we talk about it all the time, we don't necessarily want it to happen while we still live at home but we also aren't really taking any preventative measures. So if it happens I'll be happy.


----------



## teto (Apr 16, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> How comes you're so surprised?
> 
> Before there was more of an expectation on men and women getting married and having children. It was easier back then, you didn't need to go to university and get a degree to get a good job and earn a lot of money and to be able to buy a house. Nowadays people spend more of their time studying and focusing more on their careers and being able to earn money/get a house, so by the time they've finally settled down, they're much older. So I guess there's less of a desire to have children? Especially because having kids cost a lot of money. Plus there's a lot more freedom in the world to travel and stuff now so I guess people are focusing more on themselves. I guess, bleh, I studied about population and stuff in Geography before but my memory's a little rusty. It doesn't surprise me so much. My mum says she "would love to have grandkids in the future", but it's just not really something I want to properly consider until I'm 30. x3 I wanna live my own life first, and that's a similar attitude most young people have nowadays.



I just find it strange since most people I've met want kids for sure. I'm on the fence but I see why people don't want them.


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah I would. I like kids if, they aren't snotty brats.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 16, 2016)

probablyyyy maaybe in the future some time. My career is more important to me though, I don't want to give up on my goal of becoming a successful doctor. if i got pregnant right now i'd get an abortion for sure, i'm only 20


----------



## ellsieotter (Apr 16, 2016)

yes I do, altho my husband & I kind of disagree on when we want them. I want to start having kiddos in 2-3 yrs and he wants to wait 4-5 yrs so we will see! I'm 24 rn and he's 23 so we're still relatively young


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 16, 2016)

As a child, i thought that it was like my destiny to have kids and continue the family line, but now a days im not so sure. My husband wants them eventually but i dont think i could. I can barely handle period cramps, there is no way i could handle childbirth, i also see stressed out mothers at my work all the time with their bratty kids and i always think, thank god thats not me, because once you have a kid, youre stuck forever, theres no turning back. Im perfectly fine with cuddling my husband and my kitties for the rest of my life!


----------



## ams (Apr 16, 2016)

If I ever get married (which seems pretty unlikely) then yes. Otherwise I'll just stay a cat lady for a while longer.


----------



## Xylia (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes someday when I'm almost 30? 
Getting a stable income is important to me before I have kids. 
I want max 3 kids. 2 is the ideal. 1 boy 1 girl


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 16, 2016)

If it was my ideal child. Realistically? No way.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

**** no. I don't like kids and I'd be a terrible parent anyway.  I'm too similar to my dad, and I wouldn't wanna put my kids through that :^)


----------



## Hatori (Apr 16, 2016)

Probably not, but still not too sure about it yet


----------



## Orieii (Apr 16, 2016)

Even though I'm not a big fan of kids, I'd still want kids of my own. Maybe in 5-10 years I'll be a mother.. who knows X3


----------



## Elov (Apr 16, 2016)

Ideally I want to get married in about 3 years, and start having kids in the next 4-5 years. Hopefully by that time I'll be mature enough to have them. If not, then I'll just put it off until a time where I feel more financially secure, and mentally prepared enough to handle raising a kid.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 16, 2016)

yes. yes I do


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

Nope, never.


----------



## illuminati (Apr 18, 2016)

I might! It depends on a lot, though. I want to get settled down first with a nice job in a career field that I enjoy. If I can find a stable place to live that doesn't seem to have a low class environment and is relatively safe, then I definitely want, like, two. Whether I adopt or get married and have my own.


----------

